# Very wet trunk



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Or boot if your in some far off country.  Anyways, I've got a lake forming in the trunk. It's been raining alot here lately. Anyone else dealt with water leak problems before? Any tips on where I might expect to find the leak? I see 3 possibilities. The back window, the trunk seal, or the tail lights. I'm leaning towards the back window being my problem. I may end up putting a sprinkler on the car while I sit in the trunk with a flashlight.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well i had the same prob but it didn t start until some idiot backed into me . i had to replace my trunklid and thus take of my wing (sigh). anyway. it was my taillights. i went to autozone spent about 3 bucks on some silicone and called it a day. it ll only take a minute , dude.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

this is a good one and I unfortunately don't have an answer for you, but I have had my trunk leak once, but only once.
my car was facing uphill slightly and it had rained all day around two weeks before Christmas, I went out to get a few gifts from the trunk and behold....water...alot.
I'm thinking it got in at the back window by all the water flowing down the roof and back window and into the channel for water runoff and since the channel is a continuous curve at the window, all the water not only flowed to the channel, but the center of it where it had nowhere to go and it over flowed the lip, if it had been a flat surface the water would flow off the front back sides etc. at least that's my theory.....cause I ain't got another one!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Go into the trunk with a flashlight, and get a friend to throw a bucket of water on the car. You'll see where the water is coming in. If it's the taillights, you will just need some silicon caulking, other places might need some creativity.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I had water leaking in through the tail lights, but I've since fixed that, I spray water all over then trunk then open and look for leaks, and I don't see any, but the trunk always seems damp...also, there is probably plugs you can drain the trunk with just in case you weren't aware. I forgot to put those back in once and water would splash up into my trunk!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

durr


----------



## cooljamaican (Nov 5, 2002)

i hav the same problem too, its caused by two areas (1) the lights, i fixed those with silicone and wind screen gasket,(2) i recently discoverd that the back windscreen gasket leaks too drr


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Make sure its a friend you trust, you know...so he lets you back out...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

Nah, I know how to work the latch from the inside, I just hooked up a solenoid to it so I can control it with my alarm remote.  Heh, I could just use my remote to open it from the inside actually.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

first suspect should be the tail lights. they're mounted in and over the years these seals become porously because the softener dries out. best thing is to build them in completely new with some knead-like stuff you can get in usual car shops. should work. have to do the same thing too... ;-)


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

This may not be your answer, and you will probably hope that it isn't, but the trunk in my '90 Sentra started getting water in the trunk. I finally started looking around and found out that I have a small hole (dime sized) that has rusted on the very top of my pass-side wheel well. When it is raining, I always have this trickle of water from that hole where the wheel throws it up and then it runs into the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Its defenatly the tail lights just put some sort of sealent or bonder around them on the inside of the trunk that fixed it for me, and dont forget to check under your seat to see if its wet there because mine had water coming from the trunk up to the back seat.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i had (have ) the same problem i used to keep a bottle of antifreeze behind my seat but i noticed that the carpet was wet and sudzy . i moved it but after another rainy day in nc noticed the same thing with water in my trunk. i thought i had fixed the problem before because i had noticed the water around my ds taillight. but i only sealed the top of the light and not the bottom . time to go spend another couple of bucks. im sick of my car smelling like sweaty ass crack as soon as it warms up


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i had this prod too but i had a rust hole in the ps wheel well noting a little window screen and asphalt undercoating spray couldn't fix.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Rust seems to love chewing holes in the trunk. Instead of water, I had to deal with exhaust creaping up in like crazy. After that, I ended up getting my new exhaust. Kinda felt like I was stoned after a while when driving with the windows down and hit full trottle. With windows up, no problem.


----------



## mparrish11 (Jul 24, 2002)

My trunk leaks too. It's the driver-side tail light in my case. It looks like the sealant that Nissan used is breaking down and allowing the water to run into the trunk. Silicone sealant will take care of ya!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well, guys; i finally found the true source of my water intake into the trunk. its actually a seam that runs at the ds corner of the trunk. i noticed it about an hour ago(yes , iwas cleaning my car at 2:30 in the morining even with all the pollen right now) after i had just rinsed my car. in the rain "run off". there wasnt a drop of water except for along that seam. i put my hand underneath and surely enough water was dripping from there! as soon as i get up this afternoon ill definetly grab some silicone and fix it. maybe some of u should also look into this. especially if u normally find water on the left side of your trunk


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i don't think that silicone will fix that it will just gather under the sillicone and rust a hole through it.

you do mean the seems with some sort of sealant running around the hole trunk right?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I would say buy new seals, but they are so expensive.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

no . when u get a sec, go outside pop ur trunk and look at the top left corner. u will see a seam there . actually, i just finished putting silicone on it. hopefully, it will work . if a i had a digi i would post a pic


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

sorry my trunk don't "pop" damn cheap bastards can't run a cable the lenght of the car [shakes fist] and not to mention the fucking 1/4" of ice covering my car that took me 3 hours to get off


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

if you got a b12 i had same problem when i first bought mine. forst unplug the little black cork type thingies underneath the spare than take some silicone to to outside and if you want inside on the seams under the tail lights...also if that dont work, or if you want to know where the leak is coming form right away..get in your trunk with a flashlight(make sure its someone you trust) and have someone either pour water over or run a hose over the back area all over the place and you should see where it is leaking in from.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i found my leak. apparently i didnt explain it throughly to everyone


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm the next on line to have water in my trunk. I remove the carpeting in my trunk and saw a big pool of water in my spare tire area. The pool is almost 3 inch high. No wonder the car feel a little heaveir lately. The water couldn't have come from under the sparetire area because if it does the pool of water would leak out all ready. I have check all the sealant and seem OK. Now is my turn to inspect.....


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, here is an idea. I was getting water in my truck from the sides. Argg, it's hard to explain. On the sides where you can stick your hand into that crevice, check and see if it's rusted out, mine was.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

im popping out the lights tommorrow and im going to reseal them , ill let yanno how it goes


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well , guys . it was definetly the drivers side taillight that was letting in water . as i said , my car has been rearended before which is part of the reason why i dont have my wing anymore.i popped out the taillight and put it back in a realized that it didnt fit exactly right . so i grab a pitcher of water and poured over the taillight and there u have it. instant water fall into the trunk. i pulled out my trusty tube of silicone put some outside and inside(yes, it looks neat , boost) and voila, no more water! after that , i finally pulled everything out of my trunk , pulled the stoppers , cleaned it , and added a coat of wax for good measure. i decided not to put all the gxe moldings back in just yet . i want to see how this holds up to the rain and then ill through all of that back in. thanks for all the input , guys. i hope your leak search goes as well as mine did!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Everyone seems to have covered all the leaks except for 1. (living in the great northwest, I got to experience them all.) The window seals. They dry out and pull away from the glass. In my case, the better part of a 1/4 inch. Enough to pine needles and other debris collect in the door and clog the drain holes. During a hard rain storm or a CAR WASH, the doors would fill up and drain inside the care. Found 4 good ones at the u-pull-it for 4$


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well , thanks to an "unhappy exgirlfriend ", both of my windows have been replaced with new seals so thats something i wont have to worry about


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I found another leak on the seam on the right corner by the hinge. Found some silicone for sealing windshields that has a "flowing" viscosity. Works great. flows right into the cracks and seals them proper. Get it at any auto parts store. And leave it in your glove box.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *well , thanks to an "unhappy exgirlfriend ", both of my windows have been replaced with new seals so thats something i wont have to worry about *


Too funny....the worst I ever had was some dead roses, that looked like they were baked in an oven, left on my windshield.  Kinda freeky


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

my sentra is leaking on the driver side front of the trunk where the water goes down the windows and in to the gutters. it has a hole formed my rust my tail lights were leaking but i sliconed them up and thats fixed i dont know if i should slicone the hole or fix it by sanding it down and welding somthing on it? what should i do cause i cant have it leaking with 2 audiobahn 1200Q's and a 1600 watt diesel audio amp =x.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Ben 'dere, done that. . .*

Rear window, trunk lid, and tail lights. Learn how to whip this wet menace, mail me. [email protected] -Greg


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*windows and trunk water*



> well , thanks to an "unhappy exgirlfriend ", both of my windows have been replaced with new seals so thats something i wont have to worry about


wow talk about a curse....listen to this
i had a guy knock both of my windows out with a pipe, trying to get me out of the car. he didn t like me to much. needless to say i not only lost both windows, but also got ghit in the mouth with the pipe and lost teeth......not fun

btw, after trying new windows, they nvr really fit right on the sides, too short, we tried 3 differnt brands....same deal every time..whats the deal here?

oh and with the trunk water....i encountered this problem only after i drove my car threw about 2 1/2 ft. deep from flooding in vane(i hated the car then)...yea the car chugged along in the water like a WWII amphibious landing craft. however it leaked like one too......lol


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Just kinda curious...I noticed 87SENTRASE posted on several threads today offering to help people out...which is great. However, all offers included instructions to email him to get the info. Why not just post the info on the forum so all can share?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

myet ....(no offense racer) that greg is kinda wierd but he s an okay guy


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey, we're all a little wierd. I'm out in left field most of the time. I was just curious...main thing is people get helped out. Hope your carb issue gets fixed.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i finally got some help taking the one off of the gxe(parts car) . and as if my luck hasnt gotten any better, im getting the other b12(4 speed) for a 100 bucks now just so the mechanic can clear up the space in his storage. cant wait


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

how bout taking out everything in the trunk spair/rubber mat overlay there was a hole at the bottom of my trunk so it would drain but yea having a ocean in the back of the trunk isnt fun especially when you only have 70hp to work with.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Long time guys! Trunk still wet?*

I often do not type posts because it gets so loooong that I am often instructed to reduce the amount of characters to a particular #? Then I cannot include all of the steps or illustrations to do so. As for my carburetor, I paid a guy under the rug to pass it because it still failed BUT I got the tags renewed! Still got the BANGENEST B12 picZ EVER! -Greg


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

*Very Wet Trunk*

2001 Sentra GXE

Having very similar problem but ony when it snows...seems like it's a combination of condensation and water in spare tire well. Trunk never wet after rain storms. Snowed a little while ago then temperatures rose a bit. Trunk hood completely covered with water droplets. Rug saturated and then froze when temps dropped again...Still under warranty going back to dealer..will post response


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

have u pulled up your carpet in the trunk to check your plugs? maybe one of them have come lose...


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Leaks are weak?*

:fluffy: Based upon your testamony. . . If it leaks when it snows, though does not leak when it rains, you have a very small weakspot some place and it will take water to be there for an extended time period in order for it too get it. I major opening or crack will allow water to get in with no force at all. Just running water over a part with a sizable opening you will have a flood in ten minutes. This is strange for a new car, though not impossible! Well if it is under warrantee, then let them do it by all means. Though if they cannot find it I will teach you how. [email protected] -Greg 

Otherwise Cappone40. . . Keep us posted.


----------



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

I have the same prob with my 89 sentra! but till this day i cannot figure out why the f*ck it leaks! And i have tried sittin in the trunk with a friend holdin a water hose! another funny thing is that the mat is never wet. MY SPARE TIRE RUSTED BECAUSE OF THIS!!!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Take a skinnydip in my trunk, ladies follow me!*

:fluffy: By the sounds of your beef, you leak is comming from your tail lamps, or fuel inlet. The water is blazing down somplace where it can run without dripping. Like around your tails, or fuel inlet. Trunk lid and rear glass normally cause leaks that will drip. The average locale of dripping type leaks will wet your mat and cardboard support.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

ill bet its ur ds taillight on the righthand corner near the taglight. thats were mine was leaking from


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yup, that's where mine was!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I recently had to use my spare tire and when putting it back in it's place I discovered I had about a gallon of water in the spare tire well!! Traced the leak to 2 places, 1. the corner of the tail lights where they meet the fenders, and 2: the top of the tail light housing where they meet the body, the water was leaking down from the top of the tail light housing and coming into the trunk where 2 pc's of metal were overlapped. I ran a bead of black silicone across the top of the tail light which should fix the problem, going to check with the hose tomorrow


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

*Leaks*

Good luck! I've had water coming into my trunk for a year already. I put Permatex's Black Silicone Adhesive Sealant everywhere (especially around the taillights) and I've stopped the water from coming in on the left side, but I can't get the leak to stop on the right taillight area. It seems that when I stop one place from letting water in, another one takes its place.

Really annoying. :wtf:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you know, i wonder, have you guys looked at the lights for the license plate?? I dunno much about the sentra, but on the pulsar they arent sealed the best


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

don't think i've ever found water in there...but one night i left my baseball glove in the trunk and when i got it out the next day after some rain, it was all moldy...so i know moisture gets in there easily...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

thats a good point g solo but i never had any problems with my tag lights. sentra d_ have u thought to remove the light entirely, reseat and reseal? im sure that would help alot if just applying silicone isnt working?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Having NOT read this entire post.....
the trunk in the old Sentra leaked through the body seam up near the hinge. You can see where nissan took a finger full of goo and wiped down the seam before it was painted. One of the previous owners put a little ding on the rear corner of the car. Just a little, like 1/4" deep and 1" long. It was enough to crack the seal on the seam. This is really good stuff for leaks. Low viscosity silicone.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Now where exactly would you apply that stuff? Sorry to sound stupid but i'm gonna install subwoofers next week and don't wanna do it wrong and end up with soggy subs.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

What I did for my taillight leaks was just remove the taillights and get all of the old wanna-be gasket crap off of there and try to get it realitively clean where you're gonna put the sealant. Then just run a bead all the way around the track where the gasket used to be, and put the tails back in. I went back and ran another bead inside the trunk all the way around each taillight and ran my finger over it to make sure it got down in the gap. With the body seem on the sides near the front I got as much of the old sealant off as i could( I can't remember how) and put down some new stuff and just smeared it around with my finger until I was happy. Hope that's what you were looking for. Oh yeah, I used some orange high temp RTV silicone sealant.


----------

